

Why is Mtgox.com down? - 8bithero

Does anyone know why MTgox.com is down? How do you think this will affect the price?
======
skyebook
It was just a bit slow for me, but not down

~~~
8bithero
Ah, there we go! It's working again. I have been having trouble accessing it
for the past couple hours, so suspected the worst.

